# thermal protection? What do you use?



## Lyssah (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

Out of interest - what you you use? Is your hair thick or thin?





I recently started to blow dry & flat iron my hair about 5-6 times a week. 
I've used a few thermal protectors but they're either a little too heavy or I felt they weren't doing my hair any good.

I have fine hair and I am currently using Tresemme heat tamer protective spray - I feel it's a little sticky... and I'm not 100% confident it's doing a good job.


----------



## pop violet (Jan 31, 2009)

I have medium to thick hair and use Chi 44 Iron Guard Thermal Protectant Spray. It smells good, too... but not in a girly, fruity smell that I normally like, but more of a hot guy cologne.. if that makes any sense.  It's kinda weird actually, but good.  Either way, it works for protecting my hair.  (FYI, I straight iron only 1x or 2x a week, if that.)


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 1, 2009)

my top picks are S Factor Flat-Iron Defense or Matrix Sleek Look Flat-Iron Spray


----------



## Dizzy (Feb 1, 2009)

I use a Joico heat protector (I can't think of the exact name, but it comes in a pink bottle) when it's wet for blow-drying, then I use Chi 44 Iron Guard for straightening.  I've got a lot of fine, naturally curly hair.  

I've been using this combination for at least 4 months with no complaints and my hair doesn't look like it's taking too much of a beating.


----------



## britty_bear (Feb 3, 2009)

i use ION straightening iron spray. ITS FAB! a girlfriend of mine pt me on to it. it cost me about 7 bucks from sally's beauty supply. i dont know where else its sold. im almost positive that ulta sells it to if you'r near one of those. it has a nice smell...its hard to describe. its delicious but not in a candy sort of way. its neither light nor heavy...its just right.


----------



## obentick (Mar 15, 2009)

I have been using the tresseme too for almost 2 years I really think that it does protect your hair. As of right now I thought of trying something different and I bought the Got2Be and its good so far.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 15, 2009)

The new Kerastase Nectar Thermique or Cibu Sashini Thermal Shine Solution.
The Nectar Thermique is  my HG.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 16, 2009)

I use something by KMS. I forget what it's called but it's in an orange and white bottle. I wear my naturally curly hair straight usually 6 days a week and only need to straighten it twice in a week and I never blow dry it.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 16, 2009)

Has anyone tried FHI Hot Sauce?


----------



## CherryAcid (Mar 16, 2009)

My hairstylist told me when it comes to heat protection, always use a cream as it makes the hair less wet.  I have used sprays and there was one in a white bottle hat smelt amazing  which i loved but cant remember what it was called 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm currently using a Charles Worthington straightening balm with thermal defence and it seems to do its job. It makes my hair really soft and shiny too.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 17, 2009)

I use the Tresemme thermal protector as well. Sometimes I use Special Effects straightening balm. Not a thermal protector but it helps to straighten so I'm using my iron less.


----------



## kariii (Mar 17, 2009)

nexxus thermal protection, i think that's what it's called?


----------



## kariii (Mar 17, 2009)

this stuff!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 17, 2009)

^Do you like it? I was considering buying that stuff.


----------



## kariii (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_^Do you like it? I was considering buying that stuff._

 

Honestly I like most of the nexus stuff, it works for my hair.. i just spray my hair when its just towel dried and blow dry it then straighten .. stays straight for like 2-3 days wihtout having to do anything in morning... and I HAVE LIKE SUPER CURLY HAIR. no lie!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 17, 2009)

Now I'm gonna have to run out and buy some!
Thanks


----------



## kariii (Mar 17, 2009)

Let me know how you like it!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Now I'm gonna have to run out and buy some!
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 17, 2009)

I definitely will, thanks again.


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *britty_bear* 

 
_i use ION straightening iron spray. ITS FAB! a girlfriend of mine pt me on to it. it cost me about 7 bucks from sally's beauty supply. i dont know where else its sold. im almost positive that ulta sells it to if you'r near one of those. it has a nice smell...its hard to describe. its delicious but not in a candy sort of way. its neither light nor heavy...its just right._

 
 I second you on this one, this is pure love!!!


----------



## Lyssah (Mar 17, 2009)

I've heard good stuff about nexxus - but dang! we don't have it here


----------



## CandeeNova (Jan 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 

 
_The new Kerastase Nectar Thermique or Cibu Sashini Thermal Shine Solution.
The Nectar Thermique is  my HG._

 
I've heard that Kerastase is the best hair care line out there.  I've been wanting to try Healthy Sexy Hair's Soy Renewal but it's SO hard to find! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It MUST be good! lol


----------



## Miss Ava Marie (Jan 25, 2010)

First I have thick hair.. I use Sebastian Trilliant.. it is a thermal protection AND shimmer complex.. it has sparkles in it!!! I have never used anything as good bc it doesn't weigh your hair down AND did I mention it's sparkly?? hehe


----------

